# Yo go Bro !!!!!!!!



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

In case you missed the Surf, a new guinessesss record from Nazare's waves.

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ing-watch-nazare-beach-portugal-a8329466.html


----------

